# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  В Гомельской области предотвратили теракт

## TUT.BY

"Задержан гражданин К., который в маске с надписью на арабском языке и с применением емкостей с зажигательной смесью и СВУ".

Перейти к новости.

----------

